# I need a map of the big O



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Where can i find this at? Or do i need to buy one.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

USACE Ohio River Navigation Charts


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

RodMan,

That Link doesn't work on this end. 

Tee


----------



## roostertail (Apr 13, 2004)

Same here ,,I also need Ohio river map east of Meldalh dam and also found that RODMAN's link does not work,,roostertail


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got an " Ohio River Fishing Guide" that has a map, and also breaks the river down into diffrent states and pools. Shows ALL the access points, ramps camping and parks. I got this from a county fair rep. from the division of wildlife. It was printed by the Ohio River Fisheries Management Team. Maybe someone can contact them ??? CATKING


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

As Catfishhunter33 said, the free nav charts for the Ohio River were removed from the i-net. According to the Coast Guard people down here, and also according to Ed Harp, they were removed because of supposed security concerns (all of the power plants along the river are considered terrorist targets). You can order a cd from Ed Harp at http://www.theohioriver.com/ which contains all of the nav charts as well as a lot of useful information about the river.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ohio RIver Navigation Charts

You Should be able to order them on-line for various sections of the Ohio. I've purchased several books of charts for my end of the river. Each book comes with about 50 or 60 charts that cover 5 to 7 pools of the river and cost about 8 or 10 bucks. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're real savy, you could save these by moving around, then put them together with a photo program collage.
Map link (click) 
I have the Ed Harp CD too, but never really worried about having maps of the river. I do know someone who downloaded the same maps when they were free, he printed them up & then took them to a quick print shop, had them laminated & then put them in a spiral notebook. We only refered to them once. My GPS had a mapping feature, but the maps also show some landmarks & grain places too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

PS: There's also some "generic" versions availible at various bait shops, I know I saw them at Dixie Marine in Fairfield, you better call first to see. They have a web site.


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Not sure how u want us to view these maps?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, if your needing a map of the Big O just get in contact with the OHIO DNR, I did and they are sending me a copy of the Ohio River Fishing Guide. Just thought I would let you know.


----------

